# Bringing pets into the UK



## Sarah+Dale4ever (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all,

Sarah again, with another (hopefully) quick question- how does expatriation work for our furry friends? I've read through the actual guidelines outlined on the defra website (microchips, vaccines, etc), but I'd love to hear personal accounts if anyone is able to share! Any advice for making traveling with pets easier, unforeseen costs, troubles at border, etc, would all be extremely appreciated.

For the record, my husband (UKC) and I are (USC) applying for our spousal visa soon, and I am hoping to bring my two lovely feline companions along with me to the UK.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It has become a pricey option, but if you can, consider working with a pet transport company. They are experts on all the rules and can advise on the best airlines and airports as well as handling shipment and the pre-flight paperwork, exams, etc. - particularly if you have to delay shipping your beasties (say, until you are moved into your new place).

I shipped my two cats (several years ago, now) using a pet transport company in San Francisco that also handles shipment of zoo animals. The extent of their knowledge and the advice I got from them was just super - and both kitties arrived, safe and sound (albeit jet-lagged and a little upset) about a week after my arrival. (I had to stay in a hotel for a few days before my flat was available for me to move into.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mme (Jan 3, 2012)

I am making plans to send for my dog in September. I've been here a month but wanted to get settled first. My mom is being nice enough to watch. I don't know how it differs with a dog vs cat, but I made sure everything was paid and handled for before I left. My dog has an INTERNATIONAL chip. I got her a microchip before but it turns out it was the US one and not international so she had to get two. 21 days after the microchip was implanted she has to get a rabies vaccine. Even though she had just had one a few months prior. Then a few days before travel she is to go in to get the certificate issued, and get medicine for tapeworm. There used to be a quarantine of 6 months (which would have been done in the states), but that doesn't apply anymore after new regulations were passed in January. 

I miss my fur baby the most! Can't wait to have her here


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if you are aware, but some airlines have a 'summer embargo' on flying live animals, due to the hold conditions being too warm to transport the pet safely, this runs between May and September.
google summer embargo to find out which airlines won't fly them.
Also some airlines won't transport short nose breeds of dog, due to the difficulty they may have breathing.
Pet transporters are the best bet to get your pet safely anywhere in the world.


----------



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

I imported my dog to the UK in February this year with no problem at all, but there were very strict guidelines I had to follow. Thankfully, the import rules were changed in January so instead of requiring pets to stay in quarantine for up to 6 months they can now enter immediately provided they meet the strict rules.

I imported from Australia, but I believe the rules are the same / similar for every country. Basically, my dog needed to be internationally microchipped then examined by a specially certified veterinarian. Australia doesn't have rabies, but I believe if you are importing from the US your pet will also need to go through a 21 day rabies vaccine procedure. Once the vet gives the all clear they provide you with certified paperwork that must accompany your pet to the UK in order for it to pass quarantine / customs.

I chose to use a pet transport company for total peace of mind. It was expensive, but well worth it as my dog arrived safe and sound at Heathrow without a hitch.

You can find all the information you need about importing your pet at this website: Travelling with pets « Defra


----------



## Sarah+Dale4ever (Feb 29, 2012)

Just wanted to tell everyone 'thanks' for sharing their personal accounts- it's all a great help!!


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

I brought my dog over in November. At that time there were a few more restrictions that you won't have to worry about (Blood tests, 6 month wait or face quarantine, fun stuff). I did not use a pet transport company, but was very impressed with the service I received from the airlines. I ended up using Virgin Atlantic, but most of the airlines I called really seemed to know their stuff as well. 

I was already in the UK as I timed things wrong because of the 6 month wait after the blood test that you won't need to do, but found it pretty easy to get everything sorted from here for my mother to ship him, but you have to be organised.

Check with your vet to see if they know all of the procedures. You will need everything done by a USDA accredited veterinarian and need your paperwork endorsed by the USDA as well. The international health certificate is also sometimes called the third party health certificate, but the airlines will also require a health certificate that is basically a "fit to fly" certificate.

As for my personal experience, I've made a few posts about it in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/92686-bringing-dog-us-uk.html

You won't have as many rules and procedures to go through, but it may give you an idea. My dog is 14 and handled the flight very well. He was jet lagged and it took him about 3 months to really adjust (we had a lot of problems with separation anxiety and sleepless nights that never happened before) but as you have cats you probably won't have the same issues. 

Best wishes.

*Edited to add* Information about USDA accredited vets and endorsement of paperwork can be found at http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_welfare/pet_travel/pet_travel_basics.shtml


----------



## mheuer (Jun 26, 2012)

We are also bringing our dog in and I am a little confused about the need for the rabies vaccine AFTER the microchip. My dog already has an international microchip and has been vaccinated for rabies after this microchip being implanted, but I am confused as to why it has to be in this order. Does the microchip need to indicate something about the vaccine? I asked my vet and they said the microchip does not contain any information about the pet being vaccinated for rabies, so why this order??? Even though we have followed this order, I worry that her microchip won't have the necessary information encoded to it.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxZona some (Aug 25, 2009)

The US embassy in London has a document for this



> The process requires several detailed steps (in this order): your pet must be microchipped, vaccinated against rabies and then receive a blood test from a U.S. veterinarian. After reviewing the above paperwork, a USDA-authorized veterinarian can supply the official PETS certificate needed to bring your dog or cat into the U.K.. With the proper paperwork in hand, and a final treatment against ticks and tapeworms shortly before travel, your pet can enter the U.K. together without a quarantine requirement!


I think a 6 month quarantine is required for any animals from neighboring EU countries, not sure about the USA.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

@mheuer - I'm pretty sure the order is so that they can be sure that the animal being imported is the animal that had the rabies vaccination. While no information is actually on the chip, your vet should be scanning your dog and recording the microchip number on all paperwork, including the rabies vaccination.

@Zona somewhere else - As of 1st of January 2012 the rules have been changed for certain countries.http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/ will have the most up to date information. But basically, if you are importing from a listed EU or Non-EU country, you are no longer subject to a rabies titers test (blood test to make sure your pet has the required number of rabies antibodies) and subsequent 6 month waiting period or quarantine. Now you only have to wait 21 days after the rabies vaccination before entering the country. USDA endorsed paperwork for pets from the US is still needed, and if you're coming from another country, check to see if you need the same thing from your equivalent organization. Also, if you make any mistakes in your paperwork you may be subject to a quarantine period. Countries that are not listed are still subject to the blood test and 6 month wait though, so check to make sure you're listed before getting too excited.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zona somewhere else said:


> The US embassy in London has a document for this
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 6 month quarantine is required for any animals from neighboring EU countries, not sure about the USA.


Not any more. From Europe, the quarantine thing is only necessary now if the animal hasnt had the rabies jab and ensuing confirmation


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mheuer said:


> We are also bringing our dog in and I am a little confused about the need for the rabies vaccine AFTER the microchip. My dog already has an international microchip and has been vaccinated for rabies after this microchip being implanted, but I am confused as to why it has to be in this order. Does the microchip need to indicate something about the vaccine? I asked my vet and they said the microchip does not contain any information about the pet being vaccinated for rabies, so why this order??? Even though we have followed this order, I worry that her microchip won't have the necessary information encoded to it.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


 As long as the micro chip is recognised by the British authorities then its fine. I would assume it will be if you told your vet and he has prepared the passport. The reason for the order is simply so that it can be proven that the right animal has received the rabies jab (and all other jabs etc}. The moment that chip is implanted, your animal becomes a number and all info relating to that number is documented, No official info or anything prior to that number being given is registered!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JollyCynic (May 1, 2012)

I spent about 5 hours in the Heathrow Animal Reception Centre today, so I saw a lot of the Worst Case Scenarios that people had to deal with.

The first incident was a gentleman who got bad information from Virgin Atlantic. He had previously been to a vet who had properly provided all the correct microchip and vaccination information, but Virgin didn't like that vet's documentation. They said they thought the documentation would not pass DEFRA's requirements, and gave him the name of a specific vet in Los Angeles to take the dogs to, and wouldn't let the animals on the plane without this vet's documentation. It turns out that the Virgin-recommended vet didn't include ANY of the required documentation, essentially just sending a bill. The pet owner had to wait around the office with his family for several hours whilst the vet could be tracked down and contacted by DEFRA at 6 AM during US Independence Day.

The next case was a lady who was importing several rescue dogs from Kuwait. The majority of the animals were fine, but they were held up by a documentation mistake. One of the dogs had been used as a dog-fighting bait animal. It had previously failed a rabies exam. Another exam was taken and it passed. When the animals were transported, this animal was mistakenly transported with the failed rabies exam instead of the clean one. The clean exam documentation was provided, and then processing for the animal begun again. All animals were released about two hours after the problem was identified, even though quarantine dates had to be re-evaluated and another test administered by AHVLA.

A man with two cats had to wait because his animal cargo consignee hadn't shown up that morning, but things were quickly resolved when she did.

The worst problem was a lady with two dogs, but the dogs hadn't been located two hours after her flight had ended. We left before the dogs were located. (And you thought YOUR lost luggage story was bad.)

Our own five hour wait was pretty much the best we could have hoped for. We were importing a dog and a parrot. Everything with our dog was extremely smooth. Our bird, however, was another story.

Our parrot is on the CITES conservation list (though under Least Concern status) so import and export is extremely strictly regulated. In addition to vet tests/checks, quarantines, etc., you also have to get a shipping-side (US in our case) CITES export permit, a UK-side CITES import permit (which requires that you already have the CITES export permit in-hand) and a UK Pet Import Licence for the bird (which requires that you already have the CITES import permit in hand). Since you have to complete each of these steps separately before moving to the next one, it can take a long time to get all of your permits.

None of this tripped us up, though. Our first problem was that DEFRA require that birds (unlike dogs and cats) MUST travel on the same air plane as their owner ... and BA wouldn't let us do that. Even though we called within 10 minutes of opening on the first day BA allow you to book an animal on your flight (14 days prior to travel) somebody had already booked a dog breed that was not allowed to be on the same plane as any bird. We had to receive special permission from DEFRA to allow our pets to fly out on the next plane, 2 hours later.

Additionally, Heathrow Animal Reception Centre (well, really the AHVLA) require the ORIGINAL CITES import licence (apparently they could care less about the export licence) before they can begin to process the CITES listed endangered species. Our CITES permit could not accompany our bird, however, as due to the above mentioned time crunch, it was shipped to our temporary UK address instead of the States, so they couldn't begin processing the parrot until we were there in person.

After a total of about 7 hours after landing, though, we finally had both our dog and our parrot. We didn't feel like our move to the UK was complete until just then.

ANYWAY ... The point to all this is that although I saw over half a dozen "problems" in the Heathrow Animal Reception Centre today ... ALL OF THEM were resolved, with the exception of the lost dogs, and I'm sure they've been located, too. The people working there know how important your furry and feathered kids are, and are on your side making sure they can find a legal, healthy and safe way to turn them over to you.


----------



## cbau (Jul 3, 2012)

I had an abosulte nightmare to get my cats over to the UK.
At that time I was working for an Airline and really knew, what I was doing.
My documents were as neat, clean and tidy as they could be, but my two fluffs were stuffed in a cage for 36hours and absolutely traumatised by that journey.
In that case Lufthansa had really messed it up.

I would rather drive whereever needed.

If the pet is small, I can recommend Finnair, because they allow pets in the cabin even for longhaul flights. You will have to pay the xbag rate, but you also have the luxury of having your pet right next to you during the joutney


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi. I am relocating with two small dogs. One weighs 2 pounds and the other 5. I have read on various websites that people have flown with their pets inflight (Delta allows this too) but they flew into France, didn't have to ship their pets cargo either. Once in France, they went through customs- of course all documents of Heath certificate, pet passport etc. Then, went on the ferry to the UK without any problems. 

Just trying to verify this has been hard!


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

Any advice on flying 2 cats from the USA to the UK? Are any airlines better at handling this than others?
Thanks so much : )


----------



## brian2012 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm arranging to fly my wife's cat and dog from Orlando to the UK - just as an FYI for anyone wondering about the cost, Thompson are offering to fly both for me for around £1050 unaccompanied or about £950 accompanied into london, or £950 accompanied into Manchester.


----------



## reeree2525 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Pets*



Sarah+Dale4ever said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sarah again, with another (hopefully) quick question- how does expatriation work for our furry friends? I've read through the actual guidelines outlined on the defra website (microchips, vaccines, etc), but I'd love to hear personal accounts if anyone is able to share! Any advice for making traveling with pets easier, unforeseen costs, troubles at border, etc, would all be extremely appreciated.
> 
> For the record, my husband (UKC) and I are (USC) applying for our spousal visa soon, and I am hoping to bring my two lovely feline companions along with me to the UK.


Hi Sarah,

I just shipped my 10 yr old lab and my 3 year old cat from the US to Scotland 4 months ago. I could never write everything in this message, but here are my main bits of advice. First, and most important...get a vet who really knows the system and does this often. I can not stress enough how important that is. I switched vets myself. Second, there is a lot to do so do not wait till the last minute. We worked on this for a year. Crates are very important so make sure they meet all of the requirements. Check with your airline of your considering meds to sedate them. I did not do this but for example British Airways does not allow it. I found that out the day of. Also, I flew my pets before myself. If there is a problem and they are sent back I wanted to be here. Best of Luck to you!


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

reeree2525 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I just shipped my 10 yr old lab and my 3 year old cat from the US to Scotland 4 months ago. I could never write everything in this message, but here are my main bits of advice. First, and most important...get a vet who really knows the system and does this often. I can not stress enough how important that is. I switched vets myself. Second, there is a lot to do so do not wait till the last minute. We worked on this for a year. Crates are very important so make sure they meet all of the requirements. Check with your airline of your considering meds to sedate them. I did not do this but for example British Airways does not allow it. I found that out the day of. Also, I flew my pets before myself. If there is a problem and they are sent back I wanted to be here. Best of Luck to you!


What bits of the process took you the longest to prepare for? How do I find out what kind of crates I need to get?
Thanks so much!


----------



## reeree2525 (Jul 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> What bits of the process took you the longest to prepare for? How do I find out what kind of crates I need to get?
> Thanks so much!


You have seen a UK approved vet and have the UK approved microchip etc? If not you really need to get in with a vet!! The airline tells you their requirements for the crate.


----------



## reeree2525 (Jul 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> Any advice on flying 2 cats from the USA to the UK? Are any airlines better at handling this than others?
> Thanks so much : )


I flew my dog and cat form the US to UK 4 months ago with British Airways. We had no problems but mostly because we had our paperwork and requirements perfected! Dont forget to make sure that the area they are in is temperature controlled, insist that the captin be aware there are live animals on the flight, and decorate their crate very good. I advise if deciding between two airports in the UK, choose the one that is the least busy. Not to scare you, but animals get misplaced etc. Make their crate stand out!


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't got the chip yet, but I have researched and found one that does the 15 digit microcip required, and has done the whole pet passport thing in the past. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction with the crates : )


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

So does Delta allow inflight to the UK? anyone done this?


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

No, the UK doesn't allow any pets to be brought into the country inflight, they all must arrive cargo. Delta allows pets in cabin on international flights but they have a weight and size restriction. 

Once I relocate to the UK, I will fly Delta and my dogs in cabin to Paris, take the train to Le havre then the ferry over to Portsmouth. That is an allowed route to brining your pets into the UK. 

I've done extensive research on this, spoke to DEFRA as well.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

rwestie37 said:


> No, the UK doesn't allow any pets to be brought into the country inflight, they all must arrive cargo. Delta allows pets in cabin on international flights but they have a weight and size restriction.
> 
> Once I relocate to the UK, I will fly Delta and my dogs in cabin to Paris, take the train to Le havre then the ferry over to Portsmouth. That is an allowed route to brining your pets into the UK.
> 
> I've done extensive research on this, spoke to DEFRA as well.


Thank you, I guess we will have to do this also as I do not trust any airline with my furry friends in cargo.


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't either, I've read horror stories. I realize that pets may rarely die in cargo but I just couldn't take the chance.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

More worried about our dog getting out of her carrier and if that happened she would be gone! 

I checked the rail pass and at 25 euros first class each x 3 that is a deal! Have not gotten a price from Le Havre to Portsmouth yet but it looks like this is the way to go and have your pets arrive safe and happy.


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

I had booked the ferry a couple of months ago (was leaving sept 19th but had to post pone my relocation for a bit) it was around $90 and that included my dogs in the same carrier. They're both very small and didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## reeree2525 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Inflight/ Delta*



Maltoo said:


> So does Delta allow inflight to the UK? anyone done this?


What do you mean by does delta allow inflight? Are you asking if delta allows pets to travel with you at your seat and not in the cargo hold? Please clarify.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

reeree2525 said:


> What do you mean by does delta allow inflight? Are you asking if delta allows pets to travel with you at your seat and not in the cargo hold? Please clarify.


I think the uk will only allow pets to enter the country through cargo no matter what carrier you use including boats as well as airlines. I think other european countries allow travel into the country through the cabin but I am not sure which ones. I think what is possible is to bring the pet into another country near by in the cabin (provided the flight is less than 8 hour duration) and then either take a short flight or ferry ride from there with the pet in cargo. I personally think it will be easier on my pet to have only 1 flight to minimize the trauma and decreased risk of some kind of hold up or mixup. I think once our pet is in cargo it won't make a difference if it's 2 hours, 4 hours or 10 hours. We are opting for the direct flight option with a 10 hour travel time for our pet. Right or wrong we think it might be the least stressful overall.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

reeree2525 said:


> What do you mean by does delta allow inflight? Are you asking if delta allows pets to travel with you at your seat and not in the cargo hold? Please clarify.


Under the seat with you in flight not in the cargo hold and I believe it has been answered. 

Sorted out that we will fly into Paris take the train to Le Harve and then the ferry to Portsmouth.

We will probably spend the day in Paris and maybe the night.




lovestravel said:


> I think the uk will only allow pets to enter the country through cargo no matter what carrier you use including boats as well as airlines. I think other european countries allow travel into the country through the cabin but I am not sure which ones. I think what is possible is to bring the pet into another country near by in the cabin (provided the flight is less than 8 hour duration) and then either take a short flight or ferry ride from there with the pet in cargo. I personally think it will be easier on my pet to have only 1 flight to minimize the trauma and decreased risk of some kind of hold up or mixup. I think once our pet is in cargo it won't make a difference if it's 2 hours, 4 hours or 10 hours. We are opting for the direct flight option with a 10 hour travel time for our pet. Right or wrong we think it might be the least stressful overall.


Lovestravel you have to do what is right for you and your family and pet(s) I would never judge you. I will check into the pet entry via boats and trains though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A good pet travel company, which you must use for travel as cargo, can reduce much of the anxiety associated with pet travel. You accompany your pet to the animal reception centre near departing airport, and you make sure that your pet is happy and settled in the crate, and almost immediately after landing and going through border formalities, you go to the incoming anmal reception centre to be reunited with your pet.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I did check and you are correct about cargo from any EU country into UK. We will have to check into that further and discuss the pros and cons of going through Paris. I still prefer the idea of our pets being in the flight cabin with us so we can at least interact with them. And whether by train or boat from France that is just a short trip compared to the flight from US to Europe.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I also found this :

"The European Pet Passport is the only document accepted by the French authorities. A Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) certificate is not valid for entry into France."

So I will have to do extensive research on entering UK through France and weigh all the pros and cons.

If anyone has done it recently I would love to hear from them.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Maltoo said:


> I did check and you are correct about cargo from any EU country into UK. We will have to check into that further and discuss the pros and cons of going through Paris. I still prefer the idea of our pets being in the flight cabin with us so we can at least interact with them. And whether by train or boat from France that is just a short trip compared to the flight from US to Europe.


We looked into alternate forms of travel to the UK and found that no matter the method of transport the pet must come through cargo. Perhaps UK customs processing is not equipped to handle pets & people through the same area?

I wish we could keep our baby with us for travel but she gets so stressed out in the little carrier she would not do well in the cabin of a plane for 10 hours. Even riding in the car she moans, whines, pants and panics the whole time. It would not be good for her nor the other passengers. She seems calmer in the larger crate. I know it will be stressful for her and there are risks to sending her that way but taking in all the considerations feel it would be best for her. We think a one and done approach is going to be best for her.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Maltoo said:


> I did check and you are correct about cargo from any EU country into UK. We will have to check into that further and discuss the pros and cons of going through Paris. I still prefer the idea of our pets being in the flight cabin with us so we can at least interact with them. And whether by train or boat from France that is just a short trip compared to the flight from US to Europe.


Also keep in mind that none of the airlines will allow you to bring a pet on the flight unless it is less than 8 hours long. You need to call as far ahead as you can and reserve the spot for them as well as they only allow a limited number of pets on each flight.


----------

